# Milwaukee cordless fixed base options



## Steve_tn (12 d ago)

Does anyone make a fixed base with handles for Milwaukee M18 routers? Or does anyone make an adapter to use another brand fixed based?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Steve.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Steve_tn said:


> Does anyone make a fixed base with handles for Milwaukee M18 routers? Or does anyone make an adapter to use another brand fixed based?


Compact trim router models of all brands do not make a fixed base with handles.
The mid-sized models (around 1.75HP and above) do.

If you want handles, the plunge base which comes with handles is available for this model.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Alternatively you could use the large baseplate that should have come with your M18 and add some knobs to the sides for a good grip.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Steve.


----------

